# Big Problem with the Mavs



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Notice this throughout the season.Whatever you want to call it. It's about the same thing. Dallas lacks the killer instinct. They can't finish teams off. Many times in this Houston game they were up by at least 7 or 9 and they couldn't pull away. The longer you let a team stick around, the better that team wins.

Same reason why we lost the Minnesota game. There is no way Houston should even be within 15 points even though TMac is having his best game in the season.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

also on what Koko said. We lack an identity big time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree, we shot 48% to Houston's 41%, that shouldn't of been an OT game.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

If it weren't for Dirk's hot shooting, Mavs could have lost the game. 

But again, T-MAC was on the fire so it went both way.

I did think that Mavs does have some defense stop in the end and cause T-MAC turn over which was RARE in the past few years. That's the price you pay to add more defense player in the game and lose some offense ability. 

Overall, it's a very exciting game to watch. 

Jimmy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, hopefully these probs get ironed out during the regular season. I dont care about our regular season record(as long as we make the playoffs) 4 years of dominance in the regular season means squat now. I think by playoff time the only TEAM that will be better is Indiana...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This team is so different from the past 4 years. We don't run hardly at all anymore.

And our 1/2 court offense is atrocious. We will not be a top notch team until we incorporate some player movement on the 1/2 court offense. You can't just give the ball to someone and wait for them to break someone down off the dribble. We do that and a two man pick and roll. And that is just about it.

I spotted so many times where 4 guys were standing practically still while Dirk or Terry or Stackhouse or Howard tried to break down thier man off the dribble.

We can not count on Dirk to shoot the way he did last night. We have got find more of a better flowing offense. I do think that getting Finley back will help some but alot of this falls on Nelson's shoulders. We should look to push the ball more than we are 
right now. Not as much as last year but we are getting almost nothing off fast break points. You can not tell me that will athletic and fast guys the Mav have that we could not run once in a while.

I want to see a motion offense at least some of the time. We are so predictable with the pick and roll or isolation.

Anyway it is frustrating to see games like Minnesota and last night where we simply can not seem to put the team away.

Don't get me wrong I am happy with the victory but we should easily beat a team like Houston in our own building.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

^^ i agree mavsman. That's where the lacking identity comes in.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> ^^ i agree mavsman. That's where the lacking identity comes in.


What do you mean by lack of "identity"

Like a lack of true PG?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't know if you seen any highlights of the game last night. But in key situations. Dallas's weakness really showed up on both ends of the court but especially on offense. They were basically lost whenever Dirk was on the bench and that's when Houston made there move case in point the end of the 3rd quarter.

When Dallas needed a bucket to extend a lead from 7 or 9 points. Dallas was lacksidasical(sp) and very complacent no matter if it was Harris, Daniels or Terry on the court at the point. It was very obvious because they didn't know what to do and thats part of the reason why i made this thread. 

Go to the game thread when the mavs played the spurs in the 2nd game just down the page and see what Koko wrote. He basically explained it all but I explained a pretty good bit of it.


----------

